# Guest house Derp.... 2011



## MD (Dec 30, 2011)

Guest House Derp is open all year round to all travellers and explorers..
reasonable rates comfy bedrooms etc etc 




hotel by M D Allen, on Flickr

sea views where the garden used to be 




rear by M D Allen, on Flickr


lighthouse in the front garden(won't keep you awake at night)




front by M D Allen, on Flickr

living room need a tidy up 




living by M D Allen, on Flickr

TV room ( tv has been stolen)




tv-room by M D Allen, on Flickr

spacious bedrooms (if your anorexic)




single-room by M D Allen, on Flickr

postcards from travelling fellow explorers




postcards by M D Allen, on Flickr

rear bedroom comes complete with gun for fighting off pirates( land or sea based) 




gun by M D Allen, on Flickr

relax in the "short" garden




sashbox by M D Allen, on Flickr

my Guest house brings all the sploorers to the yard 




yard by M D Allen, on Flickr

we hope you enjoy your stay....


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work MD, loving this and know exactly where it is!!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

I've stayed in worse near Paddington Station!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd imagine you have TeeJ. This place was abandoned due to the cliff eroding away if I'm right!... there is ome metre from the rear garage and then a 60 foot drop down to the beach


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

How strange that they have left so much behind!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice one bud, proper old school!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> How strange that they have left so much behind!



I think they didn't have a lot of choice TeeJ. Erosion in this area is terrible.


----------



## nelly (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree with TeeJ. I've paid to stay in worse!!!!

Nice stuff


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

Great report il book a room next time im down if its not been washed away thanks for sharing


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks a cool place mate, nice one. I think i've also stayed in worse places too!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work MD, loving this and know exactly where it is!!



So do I......won't be there for too much longer either.

MD did you look further along the cliffs to the north?


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> So do I......won't be there for too much longer either.
> 
> MD did you look further along the cliffs to the north?



Yes look further north MD you'd be suprised.


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 30, 2011)

Tidy one Matt, speak soon on Fb.


----------



## MD (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Yes look further north MD you'd be suprised.



wish id known while i was there !!
looks like another trip is on the cards


----------

